# Offene Fragen bei elektronischer Aufenthaltserlaubnis



## Newsfeed (3 März 2011)

Auf der CeBIT wird der elektronische Aufenthaltstitel (eAT) gezeigt, mit dem Bürger aus Nicht-EU-Staaten dieselben elektronischen Dienstleistungen wie Besitzer eines deutschen ePersos nutzen können. Doch gibt es noch Probleme im Detail.

Weiterlesen...


----------

